# Where is this unit at Charter CLub Marco?



## pcgirl54 (May 5, 2007)

3 weeks to go. Unit on the RCI confirmation sheet is CC 1006. Where is it and do exchangers ever get the one on it? Is this a 1 in 4 resort?

Our first time to Marco and we can't wait.  

Thanks!


----------



## EvelynK72 (May 5, 2007)

CC1006 is in the North building - that's the one closest to the water.  It is also the building that is closest to the construction of the Marriott next door.  Maybe someone who has been there recently can comment on the noise and disruption. 

Last year, we were in room CC 205.  This was on the third floor, as there are no rooms on the first floor.  If I'm reading my building chart right, you should be on the top floor - anyone else want to verify that?  

Have a great time!


----------



## BevL (May 5, 2007)

You should get what's on your confirmation, we have the last two times we were there.  This used to be a one in four, was the first time we stayed, but I don't believe it is any longer.  

We were in a corner unit in the north building last time, but I think 1006 will be in the middle.  No side balcony, but a completely unobstructed view of the Gulf and no need to go to the beach to watch the sunset - you'll have a front row seat.

Can't answer about the Marriott construction noise, when we were in Marco in December, we were at the Eagle's Nest, further north up the beach.

Have a good time, and as I mentioned in another post, be sure to go to their orientation meeting.  They have a draw for some great prizes.  We won a two for one parasailing and someone on another thread mentioned they got, I think it was a dolphin watching tour.  No sales pressure.  And if anyone in your group likes to fish, Captain Jeff who will be at that meeting runs a good charter.  My husband called him up last trip even though we weren't at the Charter Club.  He's always caught fish to bring home for the barbecue - nothing huge but lots of Spanish mackerel and red snapper, I think it was.

My goodness, I think I should start billing Marco Island and/or the Charter Club for my services!!  We love it there, can you tell?


----------



## gretel (May 6, 2007)

*Us too*

We'll be there for the first time for the second week in July. We have CC202.  I think we're in the building further back on the second floor (first floor of units) if I've read the reviews correctly.  

Please post a review when you return for me!


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 6, 2007)

I am going to call the resort Monday. Thanks everyone, Marco has been on my places to go list for 5 yrs. It's only 6 x 4 miles wide. I think I have a thing about barrier islands.


Bev, I plan on going to the get together based on your experiences.

Gretel, I will post a review for sure and also hope to see Surf Club and Eagles Nest when there. You were right on target about Umbrella Beach Club  and Sarasota area for me so I hope I can help you this time.

Hope I do get the unit listed.


----------



## NJmom (May 6, 2007)

I am also headed to The Charter Club of Marco Beach.

I will be there  the last week of June in unit # 1002.  I read somewhere that units 1-4 are in the south building and 5-8 in the North.  I thought it was in the reviews, but I went through them and could not find it again.


I am taking my DD 16 and 2 or 3 of her friends.  Any info on good activities for girls that age would be appreciated.

Also, does anyone know the current rental rate for beach chairs and umbrellas.  I know I could buy them on my way, but as we are arriving late it might be easier to rent.  

I received a letter from the Charter Club warning us about the construction on the north side of the property, and stating that there was going to be a landscape buffer installed to make the operation as " inobtrusive  as possible."

The letter also states that demolition will continue through the end of July, and work will begin at 7:00Am (Hammering and heavy machinery use will commence at 8:00AM) and end at 5:30 PM Monday through Saturday.


----------



## LMD (May 8, 2007)

*Fires*

Right now the fires in Southwest Florida may be more of a problem then the construction. I have been inside all day today- and my throat still hurts from the smoke. Praying for rain!!
Lisa


----------



## Sea Six (May 8, 2007)

You're not kidding, Lisa.  The sky is completely gray, no patches of blue visible anywhere.  You can barely see the sun shine thru the smoke.  Fires are all over Florida and many other parts of the country according to the news.  I75 is closed near Sarasota because of the smoke, and they say the smoke from that fire plus a few others has us under a deep smoky haze down here in Marco.


----------



## Sea Six (May 8, 2007)

Check out some of the web-cam images here - it's bad everywhere:

http://www.escapetoswflorida.com/webcams/index.html


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 1, 2007)

*At Marco!*

Wanted to let you know that Charter Club has wonderful views and the beach and shells are amazing. Will post a review next week. I also previewed Hyatt Coconut in Bonita and Eagle's Nest Marco and the Marriott Marco Hotel.

What a clean well kept island.

Marriott's new resort: Construction noise was not an issue and the tower should be down the end of June. Due to setback restrictions the two front walls must remain for Marriott to keep setbacks. Units will be priced up to $137K per Charter Club presentation. Penthouse,2 and 3 bd. Sales office not in place yet.

NJmom-for RCI exchangers beachchairs are $20 per day or $90 for the week. We are in North 1006 which was the unit on the confirmation. You can get beach chairs at Walmart off island from $10-$30 dollars. We leave them in the resort as we flew here. $20 per hr to rent hobie cats and just down the beach at Marriott hotel it's $85 for 2 seater jet ski. Marriott has a massive Spa called "The Spa". N idea on prices.What a nice hotel.

The resort meeting did have some nice prizes but they were mostly get one free or 10% off.3-5 were water related but there were 10-12 prizes in all plus free danish,donuts,coffee and juice. HVC meeting that all can attend another day and no pressure info on resales.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## chicklet (Jun 1, 2007)

We went last year to Charter Club and loved it.  I have an extensive review completed on tug which can help with any questions you might have.  have a great time.....totally agree with the post about the orientation meeting we won tennis lessons but traded with someone else for parasaling.  Haven't been to a more friendly resort since.


----------



## gretel (Jun 3, 2007)

*Updates*

Thanks for the updates.  Is it worth my trying to request a unit in the front building?  I love a beach view!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Marco*

Actually you would have a ocean view from either building,the sames views as the 2 and 3 million dollar condos. North bldg is  closer to the beach but the south building has very good views too. I would want a high floor. You do get the unit on the RCI confirmation. I am going to post a review in the next few days. I have a map of the resort I will try to scan. It is a beautiful island.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Marco review posted*

Just posted my review which should show in a few days. Sometime this week I will post unit photos and photos that show Marriott construction. I also have a resort map but it is not a big deal as there are two buildings of which one is closer to the ocean nothing more.


----------



## gretel (Jun 10, 2007)

*Still not posted.*

I've been looking for your review...still not postedby TUG.  If you have photos you can share, please email me!  Thanks!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 11, 2007)

Gretel, I have posted my review twice since last week but for some reason Kathy is not getting it. Don't know why! I saved it in a word doc thank goodness. Emailed it to you and to Kathy Pitch just now.
 I also need DH to help me upload my photos from my digital camera so I can post them here because I don't know how ...yet.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 13, 2007)

Review is posted thanks to Kathy's efforts.


----------



## NJmom (Jun 19, 2007)

PC Girl,

Sorry I missed your previous posts.  I'm glad you had a nice time, and thank you for writing such a complete review.  

Wow!  $90 a week per chair!  As I need 4 chairs and at least 1 umbrella it looks like I'll have to make a Walmart run.  I liked the idea of not having to lug chairs, but not $360.00 ++ worth.

I'm happy to hear the construction wasn't too disruptive

Thanks again


----------



## bfree (Jun 20, 2007)

*marco charter club*

when you reserve charter club , a room, do you get the one that you own or can you get any floor you want.  since at present there is construction on the north building, can you get a different floor or view


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 20, 2007)

There is no construction at CC but at the Marriott next door and you do get the room on the RCI confirmation form.  I would think what you get depends whether you own flex or fixed time.

We noticed little noise on the top floor and it really had no impact on our vacation. Since the workers are gone before nightfall it does not effect sleep. Bedrooms are quiet except for the ocean sounds that we love. 

Like Eagle's Nest the interiors are not fancy but nice and clean. Kitchen is medium size and well stocked,white cabinets and light green counters. I am going to post the pics later this week and that may help you.

All units at CC face the ocean and that is a big plus. Even the new Marriott won't have 100% OF units.


----------

